# Any South Africans on this forum in Dubai?



## heuerj (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, I will be moving to Dubai in Jan 2009 for a couple of years - looking for 2 - 5 years. Do you guys have any expat clubs or something that I and my wife can join? I need to have my wife settled in as soon as possible as she will not be working for the first few months.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hey.
im not a south african but there are loads of you guys out here. this is a great forum and you will be able to find out whatever you need to know.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

heuerj said:


> Hi, I will be moving to Dubai in Jan 2009 for a couple of years - looking for 2 - 5 years. Do you guys have any expat clubs or something that I and my wife can join? I need to have my wife settled in as soon as possible as she will not be working for the first few months.


Bubbles is SA and his wife will be over very soon In sha Allah. He will probably be best to give you the lowdown on the SA scene over here. There are, such as Becks, plenty of wives in need of friends too


----------

